# United Way Bass Classic



## BassJack (Jun 2, 2009)

Fish bass-filled Evans or Pine lakes near Youngstown! Registration is open for the 21st Muransky Companies Bass Classic, benefiting the United Way of Youngstown and the Mahoning Valley, on private lakes Evans and Pine in Mahoning County. The June 5 tournament is a major fundraiser for the local United Way and provides tournament anglers with the opportunity to fish Evans or Pine. The field is divided in half to compete on either Evans or Pine lakes for cash and prizes awarded for top competitors on both lakes. For information, call or email Roxann Sebest, 330-746-8494, [email protected].


----------

